# yamaha 50TLR 2 stroke noise



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

2006 motor but not that many hours. when idling and put in gear (not throttled up) I get a banging that seems to come from the area just below the power head. Have not had any gearbox problems, shifts like butter and runs great. any ideas?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Any thump, bangs or knocks scare me.
Usually means I'm going to have to pull a block apart.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Mice.

Just kidding. Post a video so we can hear the sound. I'm with Brett, though...chances are it's not a good thing...sorry buddy. I can only imagine. B.O.A.T.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Stainless prop?
If so its just driveshaft chatter.
Basically at low idle its hard for the motor to turn a heavy stainless prop, the second you give it more gas it will go away.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Stainless prop?
> If so its just driveshaft chatter.
> Basically at low idle its hard for the motor to turn a heavy stainless prop, the second you give it more gas it will go away.


I've heard this sound before. Didn't consider that...that's why you're the expert and get paid the big bucks ;D

devrep, I've got a Yammy 90 2 stroke and it does what cut runner just described. Post a video with good sound. If I recognize the noise then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

yes! I just put a new stainless prop on, been running stock Yamaha alum prop till saturday and had never heard this noise before and as soon as I gas it the sound goes away.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Dont worry about it, wont hurt anything.
Its still annoying sounding though


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks for your expertise.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

No problem


----------

